# My first lightroom edit: Reviews anyone?



## raj_55555 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi guys,

I really hope this is the right forum to post this.
This is my first edit(ever) in lightroom(or any other such tool), basically as much a noob as one can be. I will appreciate any comments(good/bad/suggestions) on my first couple of edits  as it's often a matter of experience that separates a good edit from a  bad one.

I really appreciate your time and I am going through all the links in the starter kit as of now and following a lot of other tutorials as well.

Hoping to learn a lot here without getting flamed. 


 
Original


Processed



Original


Processed


----------



## clee01l (Jan 25, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.  I've been thinking for some time that it might be nice to showcase some LR efforts on the forum for critique.  It would probably be a best fit in its own separate sub forum, but now that you've posted here.  This sub-forum is a good enough place.

In looking at both of your images, they seem to have more red than the originals. It would probably be helpful to  know exactly what develop adjustments have been applied.  Particularly what WB was used and whether you shot RAW or let the camera do most of the processing and produce a JPEG.


----------



## raj_55555 (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome  
While shooting I kept the WB to auto. The second image was shot RAW, both are shot on an sx50hs, my first camera (have been saving for a long time):focus: 

I can check and tell you what adjustments I applied, but I really didn't follow any specific direction. Just tweaked around until it was satisfactory to my eyes. That would be another reason why I second your idea for a sub-forum. Should I post the adjustment details? I really just need opinions on the final output and how professional they look.

I am an enthusiast photographer, but would love to shoot professional some day.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi raj, welcome to the forum!  Don't worry, no one gets flamed here.

IMHO the processed bird is a bit oversaturated - I quite like the colour of the original one, but it needed a bit more contrast, as you've done.  You might also want to play with sharpening a bit too.


----------



## raj_55555 (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks a lot Victoria. I am relieved to hear that, it can be intimidating for an amateur to post anything amongst grumpy experts. 

Would you say this is a better specimen?


Here are the steps that I've followed, just in case you would like to see.



			
				Lightroom history said:
			
		

> Exposure -.48
> Contrast +21
> whites,blacks +1
> Temp +2
> ...


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 27, 2013)

I like that much better!  

For sharpening, try smaller radius (i.e. 0.8), slightly higher detail (i.e. 50) and play with the amount.  There's lots of fine detail in those feathers, so they might like a slightly crispier look.


----------



## raj_55555 (Jan 30, 2013)

I tried it, and now I get the idea. I really appreciate your helping me take these baby steps. I needed an understanding of what's accepted and what's not. 
Thanks again Victoria, now I will focus on getting a thorough knowledge in photography and editing.


----------

